# How do you transport your snowblower?



## New_HondaHS35

trailer? ramps and pickup bed? hitch receiver platform?
I'm looking for a solution for the person who has to do it by themselves.

to take it to a shop or possibly go make a few bucks.


----------



## HCBPH

New_HondaHS35 said:


> ramps and pickup bed.


That's how I do it.


----------



## Koenig041

5 x 8 trailer, tie down straps.


----------



## db9938

I used to use the ramps into the bed of my truck, but now I have one of the hitch receiver that allows me to stand on the ground to load. Too many close calls trying to back up my Huskee, with everything snow covered.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

db9938 said:


> I used to use the ramps into the bed of my truck, but now I have one of the hitch receiver that allows me to stand on the ground to load. Too many close calls trying to back up my Huskee, with everything snow covered.


I was thinking some sort of hitch receiver would be easier. either with ramps or a pinned swivel sort of setup, along the lines of a rowboat trailer if that makes any sense.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i use a hitch carrier rack also but i need to make a ramp for it


----------



## db9938

This is the one I picked up off of CL for $100. 










Ultra-Tow Adjustable Cargo Carrier with Ramps | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## GustoGuy

Koenig041 said:


> 5 x 8 trailer, tie down straps.


I tie my machines down tight with multiple tie downs at different angles too since you do not want to have your machine flying out of your trailer while going 60mph on the road


----------



## Locallawncare

I use ramps for a 2 stage and just lift the single stage, here is a couple pictures, its best to have a tight fit for them wherever you put them, straps are a pain when its cold/wet/frozen, etc. Its fine when you leave the house but they quickly freeze up, so minimal strapping is best, just a secure tight spot to them to nestle into works well. With this setup I do not walk up the homemade ramp, simple step between the tracks of the ramp and then beside it. The ramp is made specific for the blower width and works very very well. This is my 2wd work truck setup, the rubbermaid tubs have bags of salt for ballast/traction and the wooden frame holds a pair of gas cans and other items, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Shryp

For 2 stage blowers you can put them in N or a low gear and strap the drive handle down too. That should lock the wheels and prevent rolling.


----------



## SlowRider22

Carry-On Trailer® Steel Fold Up Ramp - Tractor Supply Co.

These are what I have been using for years, and use them for everything...snowblower, lawn tractor, commercial-sized lawnmower, and other miscellaneous items that I use a hand-truck to load into my truck.
And these things are built right and built to last. I had mine for almost 4 years now, and it wasn't until this week, actually, that I had to make a couple small welding repairs.

They fold up easily after loading up my truck then get tossed right in the bed without taking up much space


----------



## db9938

When I did transport in the bed of my truck, I usually oriented it so the bucket faced the tailgate. I then put a ratchet strap from the front tie-down, wrapped around the axle, and then to the rear tie-down. 

While I understand, and have experienced what locallawncare means about ratchet straps freezing. I usually carried two pair, and would rotate the pair used with one that I had in the cab. This would allow one time for them to thaw. 

I had thought about buying some of these:

Ratcheting Cargo Bar 

But it would not prevent any sort of lateral movement.


----------



## Hkellogg

I bought one of these from harbor freight


----------



## nt40lanman

I'm going to do what HKellog is doing when I get a hitch. Now I run it up into my Scout with a couple 2x6x8s.


----------



## micah68kj

I don't haul my blowers around but if I had to haul them around I'd for sure make a box that I could roll them into and then just close the tailgate. When I had my little garden tilling service I had a small 2" X 4" frame that fit behind my tillers after loading. It literally took 2 seconds to totally immobilize the tillers.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

I use a 4x6 trailer for my snowblower, shovels, gas, cones, etc.


----------



## chrisoppie

I'm spoiled, pick up with a Tommy gate, makes loading fire wood nice too.


----------



## Chuck2

I load it front end first into the bed of my truck with 8' blanks. Then strap it in place. Works just find & dandy for me.

I think I couldn't trust the trailer hitch cargo carriers. Seems too easy for something to go wrong in a big way. I imagine they bounce up & down abit each time a bump is driven over. And seems to me with the distance that the back edge of the carrier is from the hitch receiver + the weight of the carrier & cargo would put a heck of a lot of stress on the tongue of the carrier since it is the only point of contact between the carrier & the vehicle. And could allow the carrier to flex some. But I've never been around one & I'm not a trusting person in general. So what do I know.


----------



## SnowGuy69

Hkellogg said:


> I bought one of these from harbor freight


 Interesting. Will it hold 300pounds plus pounds? Do youhave the link?
How much?


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

SnowGuy69 said:


> Interesting. Will it hold 300pounds plus pounds? Do youhave the link?
> How much?


500 Lb. Aluminum Mobility Wheelchair and Scooter Carrier

I was debating getting a hitch-hauler, but thought that though it would be good for a lawn mower, the hitch might bend with a snowblower on it after awhile. But that might just be because I have a lower-class hitch.


----------



## db130

I have the same Harbor Freight carrier as well, but it's still in the box waiting for me to put it together. You can reduce the price even further using a 20 or 25% off coupon code that you can google for, and you can have it shipped to your door for just $6.99(well worth it, in my opinion).

My price after tax and shipping was $150.xx to my doorstep.


----------



## Locallawncare

I think the hitch carrier is good fro anyone who is afraid to use some 2x8 planks, or if you are just moving it around a few times a season, for me to drive around from house to house in a snow storm with the blower bouncing around out of sight behind me just doesn't sit well with me, I prefer knowing its in the bed of the truck where I can see it, I have seen some of those hitch carriers in action and they do bounce around a lot, most people put a couple straps on them and then to the stake pockets in the truck to provide some additional stability.


----------



## Hkellogg

Locallawncare said:


> I think the hitch carrier is good fro anyone who is afraid to use some 2x8 planks, or if you are just moving it around a few times a season, for me to drive around from house to house in a snow storm with the blower bouncing around out of sight behind me just doesn't sit well with me, I prefer knowing its in the bed of the truck where I can see it, I have seen some of those hitch carriers in action and they do bounce around a lot, most people put a couple straps on them and then to the stake pockets in the truck to provide some additional stability.


If I had a truck I would be using planks. I drive a honda pilot and dont move it much. I might bring it to the lawnmower shop or to my parents if they are out of town during a storm. For what its worth strapped down its plenty sercure and I can see it my rearview just fine. I used to be able to put a small frame blower in the back of my jimmy with the glass up but this is a much better solution


----------



## Geno

*hitch carrier..*

I like the Idea of easy access but.. sticking out the back in snow/ice on roads makes me Leary that the guy behind me will slide into it and with little protection around it -makes for a bad day. In my case I got about $1500 into my blower and insurance would only (if at all) cover it for a 1978 Ariens blower. most likely nothing. If transporting a newer one I'd ask agent on it. It is a neat set-up though for convenience and for loading safely. I myself trailer or load truck using two steel HF ramps and I made a 'T' device I rachet to trailer ball- this pulls them tight to tailgate with no chance of kick-back. Geno


----------



## Blue Hill

Or there's this.




I ran across it when I was doing a YouTube search for the Tommygate. Now those things are cool.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if i had a pickup truck i wouldn't have a hitch rack but i drive a safari minivan. the 521 is the largest snowblower i can fit on mine, its only 24" front to back. the 521 is small enough that i can put the wheels on the main bar of the reciever so it take the weight of the machine. i can see the handlebars through the back windows of the van and with that big snowblower hanging off the back of the van there are no tailgaters to worry about sliding into it, they keep their distance. it doesn't mean i trust the rack completely as i've never taken the expressway with the blower on the rack


----------



## rut3556




----------



## 94EG8

Ramps and truck. Simply load it sideways up near the front and it wont move. I used to pickup and deliver these things as part of my job, we never bothered to tie them down as they just don't really move around much.


----------



## threeputtpar

Hkellogg said:


> I bought one of these from harbor freight


I have one of those, too. I bought it when we had a Mountaineer and I needed to blow snow at two vacant rentals. I had a 30" blower, so the wheels rested on the bed of the carrier but the auger housing rode up on the side rails. It was also a bit tricky to back it up the ramp and stop it in the right spot. Going forward up the ramp left the handles in the way of the gate coming up.

Now that we have a minivan, it's much lower to the ground and really easy to use. I also have a 23" and 24" blowers now, so they fit much better. One ratchet strap holds just fine for an hour's drive at 70mph.


----------



## sgoldste01

db9938 said:


> When I did transport in the bed of my truck, I usually oriented it so the bucket faced the tailgate. I then put a ratchet strap from the front tie-down, wrapped around the axle, and then to the rear tie-down.


Is this how most of you tie down your snowblowers (straps around the axle)? 

I'm picking up a used Simplicity large-frame blower tomorrow, and I'll be using my 5x8 utility trailer which has a big steel drop-down gate that serves as a ramp. So getting this beast into the trailer should be easy, but I'm not sure the best way to tie it down that will be secure without damaging the blower.


----------



## Geno

*I do this..*

I've hauled many a snow blowers by just putting them all the way forward against the front of trailer and tie front rail to the augers..or around the whole blower. Never a issue. If worried about scraping front of bucketr against rail then put a rug or piece of carpet between it and rail. The ramp makes it a easy load. Don't worry on breaking anything up front- just make sure it is tied tight but don't wratchet it like your the hulk.


----------



## craig414cc

This is my setup.


----------



## Geno

*nice..*

That looks to be a real nice set-up. Curiosity has got me though... Why are the two sections missing on top rail near ramp? I'd think that would help in overall strength of it. just wondering- thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard

craig414cc said:


> This is my setup.


 i just picked up one like this a few weeks ago but haven't had a chance to use it


----------



## Shryp

Something else that could help with a friction disc drive is put it in neutral and strap the drive handle down. That should keep the wheels from rolling.


----------



## craig414cc

Geno said:


> That looks to be a real nice set-up. Curiosity has got me though... Why are the two sections missing on top rail near ramp? I'd think that would help in overall strength of it. just wondering- thanks


Well I had to cut that section off. Ad said 32" wide. But the inside was 30". It has a 500 lb carry capacity. 800 total load. So it still does just fine w blower about half that.


----------



## craig414cc

I also sprayed the whole thing with truck bed liner spray. Just for extra traction.


----------



## Geno

Gotcha.. good job! It is well protected with that bed liner spray on.


----------



## craig414cc

Geno said:


> Gotcha.. good job! It is well protected with that bed liner spray on.


Thank you sir. And glad to see you got your pics posted up.


----------



## gsnod

I use a set of homemade ramps made out of pressure-treated 2 x 8 x 8 wood, with metal end pieces that rest on my truck bed. I usually try to load the blower up bucket first, and then use one or two ratchet straps around the engine to hold the blower. 

I try to put it in bucket first, so (just in case the blower rolls...) the handle bars don't go through the rear window of my truck. With smaller blowers, like a 524, its nice to turn the unit sideways and anchor it with the straps.


----------



## storm2410

I use a scratch built hitch tray and ratcheting tie downs. Built it myself using all steel. Works perfect for my needs.


----------



## db9938

I've used the aluminum ramps that chain down to the tailgate. I even walked them up backwards, to use the traction of the wheels, and to maintain the levelness of the engine. But the hitch platform, is hands down, the easiest way to move any machine. 

One, walking one up the ramps backwards, is a little hairy. 

Two, walking one up the hitch platform, means that my feet never leave the ground.


----------



## 1894

I had bought a pair of 6' steel ramps from harbor freight :
Loading Ramps - Steel Loading Ramps for Pickup Trucks & Trailers
Not sure why the tailgate in that pic looks so low 
Tailgate on my avalanche is a full 3' high.
The ramps work ok for driving the front of my zero turn lawn mower up so I can clean under the deck. 
I had visions of my snowblower just driving up those into the truck so I could take it to camp for a few days. 
Tried going forwards , then backwords , then decided to give up on that idea before I got hurt or even worse damaged my machine.


----------



## Koenig041

How did it go getting the thrower home? I walk the blower to the front of the trailer, closest to the truck. I turn the blower so that the bucket and handle bars face the sides of the trailer, not the back and front. This prevents the blower from wanting to roll back and forth when starting, stopping and accelerating. I tie one strap around impeller housing and tie to the side. One strap wrapped around lower bars and tied to the side. Then I wrap around closest axle to the front of the trailer and attach to front of the trailer. I then drive a few miles. Pullover at a safe spot and check all tie downs again.


----------



## Zavie

How do I transport? If it is new or new to me used, I make sure that my wife is at work.
I'm looking at a sweet Toro 524 on Craigslist, "honey what's your work schedule this week?"


----------



## sgoldste01

I got it home on my utility trailer with no problems using two ratcheting straps--one strap around the axles and one strap around the round impeller area.


----------



## Geno

1894.. I got the same steel ramps from HF too. I use my trailer but have drove up and down the ramps before. My truck is a 1-ton so tail gate is fairly high. I built a bar that has a hook on each side and you put it between the two ramps about 2ft back from tailgate-hooked to the holes in side of ramp. It is just wide enough to space the ramps right for wheels to be centered. In the center of that bar is a welded on loop. I then ratchet it too my trailer hitch and this snugs them up tight as well as prevents kick-back. Little better sense of safety too when going up them.


----------



## 1894

Thanks Geno , I may look into getting a set of the 8' folding ramps . That should make the angle less steep and hopefully less chance of me or the machine slipping .


----------



## Koenig041

Zavie I am right with you on the Wife's schedule. I have blower placed around the property in sheds. Have to make sure the trailer is put back exactly where I left it. My wife does not understand my addiction


----------



## caddydaddy

I brought mine home on a hitch carrier. I also have a 6'x12' ramp door enclosed trailer if I want to go overkill!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

craig414cc said:


> This is my setup.


I went to use my carrier like this one today and the main beam is too short to line up for the hitch pin, its about half an inch off


----------



## Zavie

Koenig041 said:


> Zavie I am right with you on the Wife's schedule. I have blower placed around the property in sheds. Have to make sure the trailer is put back exactly where I left it. My wife does not understand my addiction


That's being careful. When I was asked why I was blowing snow over by the trailer I explained, "gives the dog more room to run". Phew, that was a close one!


----------



## Geno

Is the tube to short or does the hole just come up short when fully inserted? I once re-drilled the hole in a receiver(part being inserted)- But need at least inch or so material past the new hole to end. I wouldn't suggest that for one used to pull trailer but for this nothing is pulling back on it.


----------



## Cardo111

*Tying down a snow blower to a trailer*



Koenig041 said:


> How did it go getting the thrower home? I walk the blower to the front of the trailer, closest to the truck. I turn the blower so that the bucket and handle bars face the sides of the trailer, not the back and front. This prevents the blower from wanting to roll back and forth when starting, stopping and accelerating. I tie one strap around impeller housing and tie to the side. One strap wrapped around lower bars and tied to the side. Then I wrap around closest axle to the front of the trailer and attach to front of the trailer. I then drive a few miles. Pullover at a safe spot and check all tie downs again.


I will be moving a snow blower on a trailer tomorrow. I had a question if you don't mind, when you said you secured a tie down around the impeller housing did you wrap the tie down completely around the impeller housing or just over the top of the impeller housing?


----------



## Cardo111

detdrbuzzard said:


> I went to use my carrier like this one today and the main beam is too short to line up for the hitch pin, its about half an inch off


I asked Koenig the same question and I am kinda of in a rush for a quick response as I will be moving a snow blower tomorrow morning, that is why I am asking both of you who recently transported snow blowers with a trailer. You mentioned that you used one tie strap on the impeller and the other on the axles. My question is on the impeller housing did you wrap the tie strap completely around the housing or just over the top of the housing then to the trailer anchors?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Geno said:


> Is the tube to short or does the hole just come up short when fully inserted? I once re-drilled the hole in a receiver(part being inserted)- But need at least inch or so material past the new hole to end. I wouldn't suggest that for one used to pull trailer but for this nothing is pulling back on it.


the tube was too short geno, lucky for me my friend dave had some heavier gage tubing in his shop. he cut the tube six inches longer drilled and bolted everything back together and now the carrier is useful


----------



## sgoldste01

Cardo111 said:


> I will be moving a snow blower on a trailer tomorrow. I had a question if you don't mind, when you said you secured a tie down around the impeller housing did you wrap the tie down completely around the impeller housing or just over the top of the impeller housing?


I wrapped the strap around the housing by starting over the top of the housing. Don't start the wrap by going under the housing, which would have a lifting effect.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Cardo111 said:


> I asked Koenig the same question and I am kinda of in a rush for a quick response as I will be moving a snow blower tomorrow morning, that is why I am asking both of you who recently transported snow blowers with a trailer. You mentioned that you used one tie strap on the impeller and the other on the axles. My question is on the impeller housing did you wrap the tie strap completely around the housing or just over the top of the housing then to the trailer anchors?


the new carrier is wider and my straps will not go around the 824 blower and rack so i go across the impeller housing and hook on to the front and back of the rack. if i am going far i put a second strap across the side of the rack loop it around a handlebar then back to the rack


----------



## caddydaddy

Last week I brought my old Ariens home on a hitch carrier. I put a strap around the impeller housing and one across where the handlebars meet the front of the engine. 
I will recommend that you should put a rag or something else to prevent the straps from chaffing. The strap around the impeller housing almost broke from rubbing against the hitch carrier!


----------



## ih8thepackers

I have a Chrysler wheelchair van, because a family member is in a wheelchair,the van has a ramp ,and my 8526 Ariens fits in their perfect.I don't own a pickup truck,so the van is my pickup.


----------



## Cardo111

Thanks for the replies/ suggestions I appreciate it.


----------



## Kensico

*Ramps*



Locallawncare said:


> I use ramps for a 2 stage and just lift the single stage, here is a couple pictures, its best to have a tight fit for them wherever you put them, straps are a pain when its cold/wet/frozen, etc. Its fine when you leave the house but they quickly freeze up, so minimal strapping is best, just a secure tight spot to them to nestle into works well. With this setup I do not walk up the homemade ramp, simple step between the tracks of the ramp and then beside it. The ramp is made specific for the blower width and works very very well. This is my 2wd work truck setup, the rubbermaid tubs have bags of salt for ballast/traction and the wooden frame holds a pair of gas cans and other items, let me know if you have any questions.


Really like those home made ramps,was thinking of buying aluminium ones,might have to copy those though


----------



## drakhen99

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have a question for you gurus...

I have a 2015 F-150 with a BAK Box and Revolver X2 cover on it. My old truck, a 2011, just had a bed cover on it (BAK Roll-X), so I'd roll the cover up, lock it in place, then drive the snow thrower (26" Craftsman 208cc) up into the bed on a HF tri-fold ramp, and then one tie-down strap across the back held it in place against the front of the bed.

Since the new truck has the tool box under the cover, and the tool box doesn't have a lid, I'd prefer to keep the bed cover closed. I can still open the tailgate to toss in my shovels.

I measured the width of my thrower at 28.5" including skids, does anyone else have this blower (or a similarly-sized one), and if so, do you have a hitch-mounted carrier?

I'm looking at the HF one, but the internal dimensions are too narrow I think.

I also found 2 of them at etrailer.com, MaxxTow 30x50, but the interior dimensions are exactly 28" - think my blower will fit?

If anyone has other suggestions, I'm all ears. I don't own a trailer, but I've been making a few bucks each season doing residential snow removal. The new truck with its tool box makes this a bit more complicated. I could remove the tool box, but then I'd have to find places for all the truck stuff that's in it now, or leave it in place and cover it somehow.

-John


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Been using my wood ramps for almost a year now. They've held up so far, I've transported everything from a JD 524 to the Ariens Pro-32. Not too bad, considering I'm a 350 pound fatty myself.


----------



## bad69cat

If you look around you may be able to score a wheel chair ramp/carrier on the cheap. It will be heavy duty enough to handle any blower you can throw on it....... they are nice. Easier than trying to horse one up on ramps that may be to steep and slippery.


----------



## drakhen99

bad69cat said:


> If you look around you may be able to score a wheel chair ramp/carrier on the cheap. It will be heavy duty enough to handle any blower you can throw on it....... they are nice. Easier than trying to horse one up on ramps that may be to steep and slippery.


So you think the UCC500 from Discount Ramps will work? 

The cost isn't too bad, and your point about steep/slippery ramps is spot-on! That's the problem I had last year. A little pulled muscle in my shoulder sidelined me for what could've been a good payday. I'm hoping to not repeat that this year, and having the blower closer to the ground is Step 1.


-John


----------



## YSHSfan

This is what I have (I bought it on sale using a 20% off coupon), but I use just the bottom part and the ramp, no sides. I have moved quite a few Honda HS828/928 and Yamaha YS828 with no issues (but you have to make sure that it is very well secured as the platform does not have sides).

Wheelchair and Mobility Scooter Hitch Carrier - Aluminum


----------



## Ian Ariens 924

I have one these harbour freight carriers,good for up to a 24 inch buckle.
Works great, easy to install on hitch receiver .


----------



## db130

The Harbor Freight carrier will accomodate up to a 26" bucket with skids on the sides


----------



## drakhen99

db130 said:


> The Harbor Freight carrier will accomodate up to a 26" bucket with skids on the sides


Interesting... I'll have to re-measure my thrower. I measured its width at 28.5" including skids, and the interior width on the HF carrier is 27 5/8".


-John


----------



## jbdesigns

Snowmobile trailer of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stang

Like a boss. In a compact sedan.


----------



## e.fisher26

SnowGuy69 said:


> Interesting. Will it hold 300pounds plus pounds? Do youhave the link?
> How much?




I work at a junk yard, a car came in with one of these mentioned, but it's steel, with a fold down ramp, but it's wide enough to have 2 side by side if needed. (2 MTD 24" would fit on it) not that I need to, but if it came up delivering to customers, it's handy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matto

This thread inspired me to google "snowblower trailer for my wagon" and I found this: 

Not what I was expecting :laugh:

Snow Blower Turned Power Wagon | Hackaday


----------



## e.fisher26

I also had that plan, I think DR had a power wagon, Alittle more cargo area tho. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111

I rent a small motorcycle trailer from UHAUL about $15. with some well placed tie downs, works well. Of course you need a trailer hitch and a wiring connection for the trailer lights. Best of luck


----------



## Dauntae

Depending on how for I go and if I have help, Alone I will use my trailer but with help I lift it into my truck.


----------



## jrom

4x6 landscape trailer with modified sides, pulled behind a Car (or truck). Gate folds down pretty easily for loading. Drive blower up and secure with cam buckle straps, ratchet straps or rope with a trucker's hitch. Been doing this for at least 15 years (two different trailers).










Bought this trailer about 11 years ago from Home Depot for $350, then added Northern White Cedar sides (to keep the weight down) with pressure treated vertical stays. I did add new tires and wheels last Summer.

It's held up real well even after staying outside all year with just a tarp over it. I would like to build a quick shelter with a metal roof this year if the snow stays back for a few more weeks. If not, next Spring.


----------



## drakhen99

So, I'm ready to order the UCC500 carrier from DiscountRamps.com, and in the "recommended accessories" area of the page, it lists this a "Silent hitch pin".

Any of you use one of these? Is it easy to install when it's snowing?

I don't envision I'll be driving around with my carrier in the hitch all winter - I'll be putting the carrier on the truck each day I go out doing snow removal, and removing it that night for storage.

Thoughts?

-John


----------



## YSHSfan

drakhen99 said:


> So, I'm ready to order the UCC500 carrier from DiscountRamps.com, and in the "recommended accessories" area of the page, it lists this a "Silent hitch pin".
> 
> Any of you use one of these? Is it easy to install when it's snowing?
> 
> I don't envision I'll be driving around with my carrier in the hitch all winter - I'll be putting the carrier on the truck each day I go out doing snow removal, and removing it that night for storage.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> -John


If you are constantly installing/uninstalling the unit, you may want to consider getting an aluminum unit do to its lighter weight, or you may want to research and see if one that pivots upwards is available, so that you may keep it on throughout the season.


----------



## drakhen99

hsblowersfan said:


> If you are constantly installing/uninstalling the unit, you may want to consider getting an aluminum unit do to its lighter weight, or you may want to research and see if one that pivots upwards is available, so that you may keep it on throughout the season.


Thanks, I looked for aluminum ones that fit my snow thrower, but wasn't happy with the results. I don't mind carting around a 75lb carrier - it's not that far. I can store it in my shed or 4-season room (exterior access) for the season, and in the basement other times. That's what I do with the tri-fold ramp I currently own.


The aluminum ones were quite a bit more expensive, above my budget.


-John


----------



## e.fisher26

My steel hitch platform with ramp folds up so I can keep it on all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan

drakhen99 said:


> Thanks, I looked for aluminum ones that fit my snow thrower, but wasn't happy with the results. I don't mind carting around a 75lb carrier - it's not that far. I can store it in my shed or 4-season room (exterior access) for the season, and in the basement other times. That's what I do with the tri-fold ramp I currently own.
> 
> 
> The aluminum ones were quite a bit more expensive, above my budget.
> 
> 
> -John


I'm seen that the UCC500 is over $200, the Harbor Freight Aluminum one is $180 ($144 with a 20% off coupon). That's what I have. It weights about 50 lbs. But if it does not fit your snowblower it would not work for you.

500 lb. Capacity Aluminum Mobility Wheelchair and Scooter Carrier


----------



## drakhen99

hsblowersfan said:


> I'm seen that the UCC500 is over $200, the Harbor Freight Aluminum one is $180 ($144 with a 20% off coupon). That's what I have. It weights about 50 lbs. But if it does not fit your snowblower it would not work for you.
> 
> 500 lb. Capacity Aluminum Mobility Wheelchair and Scooter Carrier


Yeah, it was a little over $200, including shipping. I used a flash sale coupon code they had on their web site to bring it down another 10%, so it was right around 200 bucks. I originally wanted the HF one, since it was lighter, but I measured my snow thrower at 28.5", and the basket on the HF carrier is 27.5" or so usable.


We'll see how well this one works for this season, and if need be, I'll sell it next year and try something else.


-John


----------



## YSHSfan

drakhen99 said:


> We'll see how well this one works for this season, and if need be, I'll sell it next year and try something else.
> 
> -John


Let's hope it works well then John.


----------



## drakhen99

hsblowersfan said:


> Let's hope it works well then John.


Thanks!


-John


----------



## ACAD_Cowboy

The HF basket is not the most heavy duty and a pain to assemble but if you are handy and can work around it's problems it does work pretty well. It holds an MTD 24" and 15 gallons of gas like a champ. Easy on and easy off. Trailers would be easier but I'm plowing with the tow vehicle so this is the best overall solution.


----------



## drakhen99

ACAD_Cowboy said:


> The HF basket is not the most heavy duty and a pain to assemble but if you are handy and can work around it's problems it does work pretty well. It holds an MTD 24" and 15 gallons of gas like a champ. Easy on and easy off. Trailers would be easier but I'm plowing with the tow vehicle so this is the best overall solution.


I dig it, and would've gotten it if my snow thrower fit in it!

The UCC500 carrier showed up late last week, so I put it together yesterday. It's not so heavy. I'll store it in my porch so all I have to do is carry it around the side of the house and out onto the driveway to my truck.

It seems pretty sturdy, and came with an anti-wobble bracket to install on the truck, so we'll see how that works out.

I'll be installing it on the truck at the first sign of snow, and can either take it off when I'm done doing snow removal, or leave it on if we're expected to get snow again soon. There's enough room at work if I park in the way-back that the length won't be an issue, and we just had a new driveway poured at home which will have plenty of room.

-John


----------



## carrie palmer

I have heard about ramp kits which are less expensive which bolt regular 2x10


----------



## crammit442

carrie palmer said:


> I have heard about ramp kits which are less expensive which bolt regular 2x10


I've got a pair. You can get them at Lowes or HD. Here's a link. They work great. You could probably even make them folding w/a couple of big hinges and a little thinking. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Reese-1-8-ft-x-5-8-ft-700-lb-Capacity-Aluminum-Loading-Ramp/1060533


----------



## ACAD_Cowboy

If you go that route, do what I did at work; cover the whole top surface with grit tape and use the longest board you can fit in the truck. The grip tape stops you and the machine from sliding on the ramp either going up or down, neither of which is fun. The longer the board, the less angle you have to contend with which make the loading and unloading that much easier, too steep and you fight to get up and down, awkward angles at the bottom mean backing up it etc.


----------



## jrom

A question for those with hitch carriers:

I've only seen two being used in real life and both seemed to tip a little left to right. Is that common or do yours stay tight (in the receiver) with no wobble?


----------



## Jae0

jrom said:


> A question for those with hitch carriers:
> 
> I've only seen two being used in real life and both seemed to tip a little left to right. Is that common or do yours stay tight (in the receiver) with no wobble?



Etrailer.com sells a bunch of hitch stabilizer options. 

 https://www.etrailer.com/s.aspx?qry=Hitch+Stabilizer&furl=-vw-1-pg-Hitch_Anti~Rattle


----------



## drakhen99

Mine wobbles a little bit, but nothin to be concerned about. It's from discountramps.com, and came with an "anti wobble" device. The AWD definitely made a difference (I tried to set it up without the AWD first).

-John


----------



## weirdtolkienishf

I haven't needed to transport the blower as of yet, but I am thinking of buying some ramps at Harbor Freight to get it up.


----------



## outrag1

I use the Reese 92" center fold alum ramp set. I load it into the Silverado bed and then turn sideways and secure with one cam strap across the bucket. I don't walk up or down the ramps, rather walk in between and can load and unload the blower that way. 


Works really well.


Lowes and other places have these ramps for higher but got them at Tractor Supply for $129


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...um-ramp-arch-center-fold-1500-lb?cm_vc=-10005


Bob


----------



## vinnycom

I dont have a truck or trailer, too cheap to rent one from home depot when i bought this craftsman 10/28


----------



## jrom

Thanks for the link. Do the stabilizers work well?

The wobble factor has kept me from getting one. That and I do have a trailer already, but there are times a hitch carrier would be perfect.



Jae0 said:


> Etrailer.com sells a bunch of hitch stabilizer options.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/s.aspx?qry=Hitch+Stabilizer&furl=-vw-1-pg-Hitch_Anti~Rattle


----------



## leonz

You can always purchase a motorised wheel chair carrier that attaches to the 2 inch receiver of the trailer hitch-best of both worlds with a perforated deck and an attached ramp to load and unload it.

You just need a good wide strap binder or a ratchet chain tie down for it to cross the top of the augers housing. with either of them you are going to have to stop after a few blocks to re tighten the tie downs.


YEE HAAA, RIDEM COW CAT!!!! as Garfield would say after jumping on Odie and grabbing his ears.


----------



## drakhen99

leonz said:


> You can always purchase a motorised wheel chair carrier that attaches to the 2 inch receiver of the trailer hitch-best of both worlds with a perforated deck and an attached ramp to load and unload it.
> 
> You just need a good wide strap binder or a ratchet chain tie down for it to cross the top of the augers housing. with either of them you are going to have to stop after a few blocks to re tighten the tie downs.
> 
> 
> YEE HAAA, RIDEM COW CAT!!!! as Garfield would say after jumping on Odie and grabbing his ears.


We had one snowfall last winter after I got my hitch-mounted carrier (HMC). I backed my snow thrower up the ramp and against the driver's side "wall". The ramp is on the passenger side. I used one tie-down (ratchet) strap to hold the snow thrower in there. I ran it over the tires and around the auger housing. The snow thrower didn't move at all. I tightened down the strap pretty good, but not so tight I couldn't let it loose again.

Also, in regards to HMCs, make sure the inside width will fit your snow thrower. I had to buy a heavier and more expensive HMC to travel with my 26" Craftsman snow thrower. It has a 28 5/8" width IIRC, which is more than the Harbor Freight and other aluminum HMCs could handle.

-John


----------



## Spectrum

I use my van & ramps to retrieve them. Generally it's a one way trip. Bind it down so it can't make a run for a window.


----------

